# Outlook 2003 ( Forward all mail rule )



## Paulfitzg (Aug 17, 2004)

I am using Outlook 2003 client (service pack 1) and Exchange 2003 server and have set up a rule to forward all e-mail received to another e-mail account (external pop account). This rule seems to run and the e-mails move to the outbox and also appear in the sent items folder but none are actually sent.

Any ideas?

Paul.


----------



## Chevy (Jul 25, 2003)

Paulfitzg said:


> I am using Outlook 2003 client (service pack 1) and Exchange 2003 server and have set up a rule to forward all e-mail received to another e-mail account (external pop account). This rule seems to run and the e-mails move to the outbox and also appear in the sent items folder but none are actually sent.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> Paul.



Check your IMS to see if auto-replies to the internet are allowed.


----------

